# Jack points, etc



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Are the jack points for the E46 your typical just inside of the front and back wheel wells? Are they marked at all?

What amount of torque? How big are the lug nuts?

Thanks for helping.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

AJAX said:


> Are the jack points for the E46 your typical just inside of the front and back wheel wells? Are they marked at all?
> 
> What amount of torque? How big are the lug nuts?
> 
> Thanks for helping.


 Behind front wheel, in front of rear. They have a plastic pad that sticks down a bit. Easy to spot if you look.

120 N-m (88ft-lbs).

17mm.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)




----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

bren said:


>


So red circles along centerline axis signify where to actually place jack in rear, front factory jack placements are ok, green squares signify jack stand placement?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

AJAX said:


> So red circles along centerline axis signify where to actually place jack in rear, front factory jack placements are ok, green squares signify jack stand placement?


That's what they say. I've only seen/heard of 1 person have trouble with the rear mounts. I use them all the time to lift the entire side of the car with no problems (yet)


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

And my whole car has been up several times using the factory points without trouble.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

I never had problems on either the 01 or this one with the rear pass jack point - there have been a couple of people who have bent it though. I still use it, but I try not lift the whole side of the car from there.


----------

